# Cyp started to grow outside



## Dido (Apr 19, 2010)

Now it is starting here too. 
My first cyp looks outside. 

Wanted to share this photos with you


Girls Games 

My first Cyp debile is showing up


gameduell


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice. I'm assuming this is in your property. Keep us posted please.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Nice. I'm assuming this is in your property. Keep us posted please.



I'm pretty sure C. debile doesn't live in Germany naturally! oke:


----------



## Dido (Apr 19, 2010)

This is my property. Till now I didnt heard that it grows in europe at all. 
The first picture is fasciolatum at the right, on the top not good to seen a henryii, between a little hybrid in the 3 year. On the right I dont know till now for sure. 
I baught it with 6 years?? flowering sized as a franchetii, but about the leayves for sure not. And the noses are to big for it. 
So I am stil waiting since 3 years. Now it has 4 noses so hopefully I will get a bloom. The last years all blooms were dead and brown, and I dont know why. 

The debile is a part of my garden which is more wet and not special beds for cyps, but debile formosanum behind, not yet out and japonicum likes it very much, the dry leaves are very big natural german ferns.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I'm pretty sure C. debile doesn't live in Germany naturally! oke:



And I'm pretty sure cyps, goodyeras, and tipularias don't live on Bleeker Street naturally but they're there and it's not my property!


----------

